# Phoenix Resident's Take on D'Antoni Hiring



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

What's up Knickerbocker fans?

I thought I'd drop you all a line to share my perspective on the recent hiring of one Mike D'Antoni from a Phoenix resident's perspective. Notice that I didn't say that I was a Suns fan, because I am not. So I am not sharing the insights of a jaded fan who just lost his beloved coach. In fact, I am a Bulls fan and would have thought the same thing had the Bulls hired coach D'Antoni. But as a Phoenix resident and avid BBall fan, I've been fortunate enough to watch a litnany of Suns games and here is what I noticed about Coach Mike.

1. With the right players, Coach D'Antoni can provide NYers with an exciting style of basketball (for the regular season).

2. Don't be surprised if the Knicks make the playoffs next year (given the weakness of the conference). The newness of the coaching staff, high-octane system, and the fact that Marbury is on the last year of his contract alone will sneak the Knicks into the playoffs. By comparison purposes, that will appear to be a huge step forward.

3. Don't expect D'Antoni to play more than 7 or 8 players on a regular basis. Once you're in his doghouse, you're pretty much there to stay. His run and gun/no defense style will burn key players out by time the playoffs come around so don't expect to make it past the first round.

4. Don't expect to win too many close games. D'Antoni is not a good tactical coach and struggles to maintain big leads and close out tight games. His teams are great from running up the scores against lesser abled teams, but don't win consistently when the opposing team has a competitive advantage at a particular position.

5. D'Antoni is not sophisticated by any means. His reckneck accent and simpleton-like responses to questions from the media may not fly in a more sophisticated market. As Forrest Gump once said, "He's not a smart man mama!" So don't expect him to be Phil Jackson.

6. D'Antoni had the priveledge of coaching a 2-time MVP (Nash), a 2 or 3 time Western Conference All-Star (Stoudemire), and a 5-time all-star and 1st team defensive player (Marion), as well as having Shaq this past season. With all of this talent, he wasn't able to take his team all the way. I am sorry to say, that the Knicks are no where near as talented as the Suns. If you think they are, you're delusional. Likewise, if you think D'Antoni is going to be as successful in NY as he was in Phoenix, you need to check yourself into Bellevue. 

In short, D'Antoni is way over-rated and has found a windfall based purely on his name. His system works with the right personnel, but his teams don't play a lick of team defense, his players naturally inherit his cry-to-the-refs demeanor, and he's too stubborn and arogant to adapt his coaching philosophy. 

Having said all of that, he's still worlds better than Zeke. So all things considered, the Knicks are better off with him then without him ..even though the cost was ridiculous.:azdaja:


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

agreed.

but who cares how much they PAY him.

unless you're a cablevision customer.

LOL


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

D'Antoni isn't going to last long. I'm going to be really pissed if D'Antoni isn't going to play the young guys, I have a feeling Mardy isn't going to be getting playing time =( Regardless, I thought that was a really bad move on Walsh's part to bring in D'Antoni, unless if Walsh has some diabolical plan in the workings, I really don't like him at all so far.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

i think the knicks will be decent in 2-3 seasons under him. lets face facts, the knicks shouldnt be looking at championships right now, they should be looking at building team chemistry and getting rid of the old stigma and team cancers first and foremost.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

he did bring phoenix to the western finals twice so i dont understand this whole "he cant win in the playoffs"

its more like.........the ****ing spurs beat them. i would kill to have a team as competitive as those phoenix teams.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Agree*

Knick fans would have been pissin' themselves over a chance to get D'Antoni last year. Now, all they can do is criticize Walsh and D'Antoni even though there hasn't even been any moves made. I have an idea.....How about we wait until he actually does something that backfires before we string 'em up?

BTW, Collins hasn't shown he can hit an open shot or handle the ball well enough to be an NBA player yet. Maybe he will....but so far he hasn't.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

What were Marion,Amare,and,Nash before they played in D'antoni system ? This post seems a bit on the bitter side of you ask me .Only one of those player was a all star but non were even considered a mvp candidate.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> D'Antoni isn't going to last long. I'm going to be really pissed if D'Antoni isn't going to play the young guys, I have a feeling Mardy isn't going to be getting playing time =( Regardless, I thought that was a really bad move on Walsh's part to bring in D'Antoni, unless if Walsh has some diabolical plan in the workings, I really don't like him at all so far.


Just stop this. Mardy Collins is not a starting PG for any NBA team. He is probably a marginal rotation player. Perhaps as high as a good backup PG. Some Knick boards have fetishes with crappy PGs, even before message boards starter. Monty Williams and Frank Williams comes to mind.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

The players that I can see thriving with the Knicks due to D'antoni system...

Stephon Marbury (unless he signs with us for 3 years 3 million, I want to see him gone)
Nate Robinson
Jamal Crawford
Wilson Chandler


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

thatsnotgross said:


> Just stop this. Mardy Collins is not a starting PG for any NBA team. He is probably a marginal rotation player. Perhaps as high as a good backup PG. Some Knick boards have fetishes with crappy PGs, even before message boards starter. Monty Williams and Frank Williams comes to mind.


Frank Williams couldn't run a suicide without wheezing. Collins > Williams


----------

